# Ewwwwww! Chyna Smells Like Fish



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG! Don't feed this to your baby. They will smell like fish all day long. Its just going away from 6am this morning. I even brushed her teeth. It just killed the peanut butter flavor. I just wanted to switch up day to day between the duck & potato and another flavor. Well Fish & Sweet Potato is not it!

Fishy Kisses Are Not Welcomed, But I Accepted Them Anyway


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Luckily we have not had the same problem from NB Sweet Potato & Fish kibble. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm going to try the kibble. I just didn't expect it because the Duck & Potato doesn't have an lingering oder.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> OMG! Don't feed this to your baby. They will smell like fish all day long. Its just going away from 6am this morning. I even brushed her teeth. It just killed the peanut butter flavor. I just wanted to switch up day to day between the duck & potato and another flavor. Well Fish & Sweet Potato is not it!
> 
> Fishy Kisses Are Not Welcomed, But I Accepted Them Anyway
> 
> ...



LOL...I know the feeling...I gave this to mine a week ago and my son came into their room and said mom what is that smell......then Mia kissed me and I found out what it was. Yes it lasted ALL day even after washing their faces. 1st and last time I try it!!!!!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh someone esle knows my pain







I threw the rest of the can away and I'm taking the other cans back!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

That's so weird! I never noticed it with Wilson and Molly. They didn't much care for the canned NB sweet potato and fish, so I now use Wellness canned fish and potato. It isn't as stinky coming out of the can- it's white fish and not salmon. 

You might give it a shot. 

Wilson couldn't eat the duck- it was much to rich for his tummy.

Good luck!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> That's so weird! I never noticed it with Wilson and Molly. They didn't much care for the canned NB sweet potato and fish, so I now use Wellness canned fish and potato. It isn't as stinky coming out of the can- it's white fish and not salmon.
> 
> You might give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Ollie didn't care for the canned NB fish and sweet potato either. And Ollie will eat ANYTHING. 

I bought a bag of the NB fish and potato biscuit treats and the smell about knocks you over when you open the bag. But Ollie did love those. And I didn't notice any fish breath. I don't think I'll buy them again, though.


----------

